# Looking for an adoptive home



## Justaguy (Apr 5, 2013)

I bought an old Jack & Heinz air compressor from a neighbor's sale about 15 years ago. It has big old cast iron tank. I liked because it looked like the old one they had at the corner gas station back in the 50's and 60's. The neighbor I got it from was over 100 at the time I bought it and had been a WWII era aeronautical engineer. 

Although I originally used this compressor, it's been a while while since I put it in service, now that I have a smaller, much more convenient, unit. I would like someone to have it who appreciates vintage items as other than scrap.

I live in Northern Virginia and can email photos and more information, if any one is interested or can provide a lead on someone who might be.

Thanks,


----------

